

MongoHQ public beta Heroku addon - jkvor
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/4/30/mongohq_add_on_public_beta/

======
mark_l_watson
This is great since I use both Heroku and MongoDB. Pardon the self-plug, but I
wrote an article a few months ago about using Heroku with external MongoDB
servers:
[http://www.developer.com/lang/rubyrails/article.php/3860616/...](http://www.developer.com/lang/rubyrails/article.php/3860616/A-Rails-
Cloud-Implementation-Using-MongoDB-and-Heroku.htm)

Last year I tried to talk a customer into using Heroku for a medium size web
deployment. They didn't go for it, and so we spent a fair bit of money setting
up Elastic Load Balancing, EC2s, etc. Unless you expect a zillion users, it
just does not make sense to spend the effort on custom deployments. Same
positive comment for using high quality VPS hosting where you can expect your
hosting company to do frequent incremental backups, proactively repair RAIDs,
get VPS instances back on line quickly after hardware failures, etc.

It is a lot of fun setting up servers but the question is whether that is
worth being pulled away from application development. Anyway, good news re:
MongoHQ being an add-on product.

------
waxman
Heroku is to hosting and deployment what Rails is to web development. It's so
easy. And it keeps on getting better and better.

~~~
siong1987
It would be really interesting if James could write something on how the
company works. It seems like they are only a three people company. But, they
got a lot of things done.

~~~
adamwiggins
We currently have sixteen employees, though that number is growing monthly. I
suspect we work like any other young company - what would you like to know?

~~~
jamesheroku
18 now. ;-)

------
grk
Wow, I missed the new pricing on MongoHQ. Having Heroku and MongoHQ free for
basic setup is pretty awesome for trying out new stuff.

